# Curled fins! :(



## annamonkeyfish (Nov 15, 2011)

About a month ago my betta has been getting curled fins. I bought a heater yesterday but I don't know if it's going to work. If anybody knows what causes curled fins and how to get rid of them, please comment. Thank you.


Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 72 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No.
Is your tank heated? Yes.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Mostly pellets but a few blood worms once a week
How often do you feed your betta fish? Two pellets in the morning and two at night.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week or maybe every other if I forget.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? I add water conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I've never done that.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? The ends of his fins have started to curl.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not really.
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I heard from a friend that curled fins are because they're cold. So yesterday I bought a 10w heater
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Nope.
How old is your fish (approximately)? About a month and a year.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

My new betta has a curled fin as well. But I think it is a birth defect so I doubt there is a cure. :L
He still swims fine though. My betta's curled fin is is front right belly fin.


----------



## annamonkeyfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Are you sure? Because his dorsal, caudal, and anal fins are all curled.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The heater will take a while to get to the proper temp- if the tank is warmer it will take less time. I would suggest doing a water change and upping the temp of the water you add in (make sure to acclimate your guy to the new temp) if the heater hasn't fully kicked in yet. Presets do best when you add in water close to what you are aiming for- 78*. The 10watt may not be strong enough, why I recommend using a thermometer and making the water warm during water changes- if the 10 doesn't hold well, I would look for a 25 watt adjustable heater.

Fins curl can be from hard/high pH water, or unfavorable water conditions- for a 2.5 unfiltered, twice weekly water changes is recommended- 1 50% and 1 100% per week. Is he a Crown Tail?


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

How long have his fins been curled? And also try using some stress coat.


----------



## annamonkeyfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you... No, he is a veil tail. His fins have been curled for about a month.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Just making sure, as a CT's will curl up easily..

I would go ahead and do the necessary water changes I mentioned each week. I don't honestly think they will uncurl, it may be due to water hardness- which is best left alone unfortunately. Or it may be due to age.. 

In my experience there is nothing you can do to uncurl most fins other then trying the water changes and a diet high in protein.

My older VT's fins are curling up a little as well- why I am wondering if it is age related, since yours is older as well.


----------



## annamonkeyfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'll make sure to try the protein diet and water changes.


----------

